# Lewis Stuckley



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2007)

Lewis Stuckley, English Puritan (c. 1621 -- July 21, 1687) was ejected from his pulpit for nonconformity in 1662. He is the author of a noted work, _ A Gospel Glass_.

See _Meet the Puritans_, ed. by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson, for a fuller biography.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

_A Gospel Glass_ is available online here.


----------

